# BAJA audio



## ccroaddog (Jun 20, 2002)

This is a question for everybody.... YES or NO 

would you buy anything car audio called " BAJA "


----------



## SentraStyleEMW (Aug 15, 2002)

ccroaddog said:


> *This is a question for everybody.... YES or NO
> 
> would you buy anything car audio called " BAJA " *


Not if it's that crappy blue thing they sell at Circuit City.


----------



## ccroaddog (Jun 20, 2002)

yup


----------



## SentraStyleEMW (Aug 15, 2002)

ccroaddog said:


> *yup *


Nope.


----------



## Sethticlees (May 30, 2002)

I guess it would all depend...
I mean how do you view your car stereo setup?

If "crappy blue thing" doesn't offend any of the other components of your stereo system...then "yes" I suppose it's ok. 

On the other hand... 

If "crappy blue thing" doesn’t fit your style or outright embarrasses you, your system, your friends, girlfriend, or mom… Then "no"! 
I would defiantly consider another option and save some face.


----------



## SentraStyleEMW (Aug 15, 2002)

Sethticlees said:


> *I guess it would all depend...
> I mean how do you view your car stereo setup?
> 
> If "crappy blue thing" doesn't offend any of the other components of your stereo system...then "yes" I suppose it's ok.
> ...


I think my mom would be ok with it...but then again...she doesn't even really know what an amp is.


----------



## BFinlay (Apr 20, 2003)

i would only buy it to put it into a home made box to sell to some kid who knows nothing about car audio. it would never and i do mean never be hooked up in my car.


----------



## ccroaddog (Jun 20, 2002)

for fun at work when its slow we take a BAJA sub out of the box and bring it back to the shop and plug it into the wall  

thats what i tell everybody who buys warrenties on subs to do..if they are blown you get new ones


----------

